# 전속출연



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

I am aware that *전속 *refers to some kind of performer belonging exclusively to one entertainment company, and that such an arrangement can start when an artist signs a *전속 계약*, or exclusive contract, with that company. 

On posters advertising performances, I have seen the term *전속 출연 *multiple times. It will often have a format like [BAND NAME] *전속 출연 *[TIME OF SHOW]. In this case, what exactly is conveyed about a performance by these words? Is the idea that this is a performance by a band that has some exclusive relationship to a company?

Or on the other hand, is the usage here a different *전속*: 全屬, meaning "everyone affiliated with the band is coming out for this performance"?

Thanks for any thoughts on this!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
With regards to your example, "전속(專屬)" in "전속출연" is used to emphasize that the band or whichever TV personality in question is *exclusively* appearing on this channel/station (for this given period/hour of the transmission). 

To say that "everyone affiliated with the bands is coming out for this performance" would be "전원출연" or "전멤버(member)출연".
Hope this helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

This makes perfect sense now -- thanks, pcy0308!


----------



## zzing

however in many cases 전속출연 is a word used without any meaning but only to advertise a show or so. If u see this word on a poster don't believe that it's really exclusive


----------



## nagomi

Flooooooooor said:


> This makes perfect sense now -- thanks, pcy0308!



This is more of a cultural issue rather than of expression. Often times, in Korea, what says in letter is not actually what it means. In a supermarket you can find a product called 모닝 버터, which is actually a margarine. You can find a 100% orange juice, which is not really made of 100% orange, but some part (maybe less than 50%) is orange and at least this part is made of 100% orange. 역신장 means "reverse growth", which is often used in corporate setting as a poor attempt to describe a loss as something not looking like a loss, but actually is a loss. 

And I can't argue if you point them out as a lie.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Thank you both for these additional points  -- I will be sure to keep them in mind as i continue to encounter new words and phrases!


----------

